# looking for lt245/75/15 goodyear authority at



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Curbed a tire on my rig and its all wheel drive if anyone has got a use one out there I am interested!!


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Got what I needed.


----------

